# At My Wits End With Realtek Audio Driver Installation



## 8tyone (Aug 13, 2022)

Dear fellow techpowerup forum members please help me with this issue with my new PC: I have an MSI B660m MAG Mortar motherboard with integrated ALC1200 sound card. I have been using discrete soundcards for a long time now. From SoundBlaster Live Value to Audigy Value to Xonar DX, I have been on these for over 12 years now. Now coming to the problem I downloaded the drivers (and installed) from MSI's website and also installed the UWP console (link provided by MSI). All looks fine but no audio effects from console works, say loudness equalisation, equalizer nothing.  I went to Settings/System/Sound/Properties/Enhance Audio/Advanced, no effects available there too. I went to Realtek installation directory and found out that only a handful of files are there, in Program Files 1 file and in x86 program Files Asio 4 files and 1 rtlupdt file, that cannot be right, right? I just want the UWP console and its effects (it installs fine) to work and the simple default latest driver to be installed and nothing more like AAF Optimus Drivers and also is there no way to download the drivers without windows update, please I really don't want to use windows update. Is there a way to install only the drivers manually from windows update or from an offline file without it pushing a lot of other updates down my throat.
I forgot to add bass boost, loudness etc effects works on the driver which comes with Windows by default. Edit: MSI UWP console does not work with this driver.
I have tried "DJ Urko Realtek HDA Compiler Alan Finote" drivers but effects dont work there either. And there is too many features I dont need.
Thank you so much, and please do reply.


----------



## Ferather (Aug 13, 2022)

It has not installed properly, second image shows default Windows driver and Windows APO, there should be no enhancements tab with the Realtek APO.

'High Definition Audio Device' should say 'Realtek Audio Device' or similar with the word Realtek in it.


----------



## 8tyone (Aug 13, 2022)

Ferather said:


> It has not installed properly, second image shows default Windows driver and Windows APO, there should be no enhancements tab with the Realtek APO.
> 
> 'High Definition Audio Device' should say 'Realtek Audio Device' or similar with the word Realtek in it.


How to correct this, I mean how to install properly? I have tried compatibility mode win 7 and driver signature enforcement off.


----------



## Ferather (Aug 13, 2022)

Some of the files need to be registered, which changes depending on the device and OEM. I am not sure about other drivers, but my DTS one has the code and instructions for the panel.
I can see from the first image (and I think your second image was you with Windows drivers, my bad), your device policy has the required features to use Realtek FX.



----

If the Realtek APO is setup correctly, try finding and registering the following two files: 'RtkCfg64.dll' and 'RtkApi64U.dll', open command prompt as admin:

regsvr32 "%windir%\system32\RtkApi64U.dll" || regsvr32 "location-to\RtkApi64U.dll"


----------



## 8tyone (Aug 13, 2022)

Ferather said:


> I can see from the first image (and I think your second image was you with Windows drivers, my bad), your device policy has the required features to use Realtek FX.


Yes. My third picture was with drivers but by accident I uploaded the digital output panel, sorry.
Will try your fix and report back wait...


----------



## Ferather (Aug 13, 2022)

Make sure you restart after registering the files, hopefully your current driver has Realtek on SFX, MFX and EFX to get full support.


----------



## 8tyone (Aug 13, 2022)

Ferather said:


> If the Realtek APO is setup correctly, try finding and registering the following two files: 'RtkCfg64.dll' and 'RtkApi64U.dll', open command prompt as admin


I searched in the driver installation folder in Program Files and did not find these files but they are present in the driver folder containing the installer downloaded from MSI website. What should I do copy files to somewhere and then register or register from installation folder and then delete the folder?


----------



## Ferather (Aug 13, 2022)

Search 'Windows' folder. If not, I can install a supporting driver for you over TeamViewer. If you don't mind waiting while I sort out some food.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 13, 2022)

Just get a sound card


----------



## 8tyone (Aug 13, 2022)

@Ferather 
I do not mind at all but my hi speed internet will be restored by tomorrow, now I am using 16KBps interntet tether and for some reason my phone wont allow me to use 4g speeds through tether or hotspot.
Thanks for all the help you are providing.


----------



## Ferather (Aug 13, 2022)

MSI should have done this already with the driver, the panel should not show features that are not supported by the device policy.
With my ALC 889 on my old Gigabyte system, I had to edit the device policy to show the effects I posted.

The effects certainly work when correctly setup, even with DTS APO and EAPO added.


----------



## 8tyone (Aug 13, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Search 'Windows' folder.


I copied the files to C:\Windows and used your exact 1st command "regsvr32 "%windir%\system32\RtkApi64U.dll"" in cmd admin mode and got this:


----------



## Ferather (Aug 13, 2022)

If you then need to add Realtek to SFX, MFX, EFX I will send a complaint to MSI showing how badly they support their audio setups.


----------



## 8tyone (Aug 13, 2022)

Ferather said:


> View attachment 258007 View attachment 258008
> 
> If you then need to add Realtek to SFX, MFX, EFX I will send a complaint to MSI showing how badly they support their audio setups.


It was not there at first but I copied the files I found here onto Windows directory and ran the command.

EDIT "If you then need to add Realtek to SFX, MFX, EFX I will send a complaint to MSI showing how badly they support their audio setups."
I did not understand sorry. 
If msi did this then they should be ashamed.


----------



## Ferather (Aug 13, 2022)

Hmmm that's not great news for the driver setup, just to check, you don't have a custom device policy do you?, if you cant answer that, its a no 

I can understand your frustration, I will be honest, its not the first time I've seen this issue with MSI and generic drivers they put out.


----------



## 8tyone (Aug 13, 2022)

They donot register what do I do. This is a 64bit windows do the commands need to be changed for it.
I thought Realtek drivers would be easy to install without any fix, they are used by everyone, but no.


----------



## Ferather (Aug 13, 2022)

The command is where you put the files, for example If you put the files in 'C:\Windows\System32' then its: regsvr32 "C:\Windows\System32\RtkApi64U.dll" -- As admin

Lets say you put the files into 'C:\Windows' then its: regsvr32 "C:\Windows\RtkApi64U.dll" -- As admin

Both files: 'RtkCfg64.dll' and 'RtkApi64U.dll'

----

If you want save you own time and I can sort it out over TeamViewer, I already know what to do and where to look so on, else it gets complicated.


----------



## 8tyone (Aug 13, 2022)

Ferather said:


> The command is where you put the files, for example If you put the files in 'C:\Windows\System32' then its: regsvr32 "C:\Windows\System32\RtkApi64U.dll" -- As admin
> 
> Lets say you put the files into 'C:\Windows' then its: regsvr32 "C:\Windows\RtkApi64U.dll" -- As admin
> 
> ...


Please check your messages

Lets team viewer it


----------



## 8tyone (Aug 15, 2022)

@Ferather 
I somehow made the effects from realtek audio console (UWP) work.



I reinstalled windows, tried windows update but was no help, then tried installing driver from msi site. It installed while windows update was turned on and then installed UWP Realtek Console (link provided by msi). This installation was also done without blocking windows update, only after this I restarted and blocked windows update. 



Everything's fine until now but the driver installation file has just 2 files, would you say the installation was a success? Is this enough for the ALC1200 to work optimally?
I have to say the Xonar DX being such an old sound card still is a very good sounding card, ALC1200 sounds horrible. I have cheap Swans D1010-IV and still could tell the difference!


----------



## Ferather (Aug 16, 2022)

Wonderful, but also odd at the same time, good to know. Cant say much for MSI audio, and also their driver. TBH don't bother like me, and chase making the Realtek better if your Xonar is already better.
Took me a while to find an APO system that makes generic Realteks sound more like a discrete branded card, normally generic drivers are no better than Windows drivers.

The Xonar will have better parts and DSP's than a Realtek, however a properly build Realtek with additional DSP's and parts can do as well.

----

In terms of digital audio (PCM out or bitstream) your Xonar could be 0% different to your Realtek, the digital portion has no DAC's until the receiver.
The only way it could sound different, would be if the circuits of one was poor (very rare), hardware DSP's or software APO's.


----------



## 8tyone (Aug 16, 2022)

Ferather said:


> TBH don't bother like me, and chase making the Realtek better if your Xonar is already better.


I apologize.


Ferather said:


> The Xonar will have better parts and DSP's than a Realtek, *however a properly build Realtek with additional DSP's and parts can do as well.*


That's good information. Can a modded driver achieve this too, may I know which one. Please.

Thanks.


----------



## Ferather (Aug 16, 2022)

Yes and no, software APO's can achieve (and do more) the same as a hardware DSP, however hardware circuitry that has reduced THD, THD-N, cannot be compensated by software (as such).

An easier way to explain it, lets say you have a Realtek that can do 32bit audio over analogue, and another say a Xonar that does only 24bit over analogue.
It not possible to make the Xonar output 32bit when the hardware is not present (not capable) regardless of any software APO in 32bit.









						DTS DCH Driver for Realtek [DTS:X]
					

Features: DTS:X Ultra (APO4), DTS Headphones:X v2 (Sound Unbound), DTS Interactive:X (APO4).  Main directory: https://www.mediafire.com/folder/9yrokjhyh2slx/DTS_DCH_Drivers Apps: https://www.mediafire.com/folder/tk7ola8b5j6xt/DTS_UWP_Appx  ----  To install-update the drivers, open 'Device...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## 8tyone (Aug 16, 2022)

Thanks Ferather you have helped a lot, I will try your driver.

This thread maybe closed. Every problem has been resolved more or less.
Thanks again.


----------



## Ferather (Aug 16, 2022)

If you get any issues with the driver or need help, simply message me or ask in the driver thread. Some people have issues, or miss a driver they should have removed.

The panel guide is in the 'TOOLS' folder, after you have unzipped the main package, you should only need the register at the bottom (try 1st).
As mentioned previously, your device policy already has what's needed to use the panel, just need to register 1 file.

I did it that way because the policy and supported features per Realtek differ (different code).


----------

